# Where are the warm-up arenas/galloping track?



## Orangehorse (12 July 2012)

I have visited the Greenwich site and seen where the main arena and seating are, but I wondered what the practice arenas and warm up places are.  Anyone know?


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

Going by photos I've seen on a Greenwich resident's flickr account (documenting all the damage  ) there's a grass canter route, some practice arenas and they're putting a fibre surface track on one side of a lot of the tarmac roads


----------



## abbijay (13 July 2012)

They've installed an all weather gallop and I think there are about 8 arenas backstage plus an XC warm up. 
I doubt ticket holders will be able to see any of these things though. Maybe a bit on XC day.


----------



## oldvic (14 July 2012)

The canter track goes from by the stables to the top of the hill on the right of the road an the warm up arenas are between the stables and the main arena.


----------

